# best way to treat amillaria



## highlife (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking for solutions in a Quercus Rubra


----------



## ATH (Mar 8, 2013)

How bad is the infestation?

Before you even think about looking to treat the armallaria itself you need to know how it got started. It will not attack a healthy red oak, so something else is going on. If you do not address the overall tree health first, you are not doing any good.

Some examples of what to be aware of include:

Look down first:
Is there adequate rooting space?
Is the soil structure good or is it compacted?
What is the pH?
Are soil nutrients adequate?
Is the tree getting enough (or too much) water?
Has the root system or root collar been burried?
Is the tree mulched correctly?

Look around:
Are there other trees too close that the tree cannot spread its canopy?
Are the other trees in the immediatly surrounding landscape healthy?

Look back in time:
Has the tree been attacked (gypsy moth, for example)?
Were there unusual weather events in the last 10-15 years?
Has the tree's environment been changed in the last 10-15 years?


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 8, 2013)

good luck avoid 1st but if got and be sure to be sure what it is, keep area quarantined


http://www.anbg.gov.au/gardens/about/management/policy-docs/Armillaria-Strategy-2003-2013.pdf


----------



## landscape doc (Mar 8, 2013)

Drainage. Alliette injections.


----------



## tspain (Mar 11, 2013)

Is Armillaria a disease prevalent in Carya glabra or Carya cordiformis


----------



## treeseer (Mar 14, 2013)

tspain said:


> Is Armillaria a disease prevalent in Carya glabra or Carya cordiformis


Not that I have seen, but if conditions are right--wrong!--it could happen. re treatment. the first step is to expose the infection. Here's a start, from the upcoming ANSI A300 Root Management Standard: Annex D – Managing trunks, flares, and roots affected by fill, sample specifications (This annex will not be considered part of the ANSI A300 Part 8 standard.)

D-1	Sample specifications for RCX (root collar examination) with hand tools 
Scope: Trees with fill contacting the trunk.
Objective: Mitigate tree damage from the effects of fill on the trunk.
Specifications:
1.	Rake any coarse woody debris or fresh mulch away from the root collar area.
2.	Select tools to avoid root and trunk damage.
3.	If a shovel or trowel is used, press the blade against the trunk. Slide it carefully downward until resistance is met.
4.	Push the handle toward the trunk, moving the blade away from the trunk.
5.	Remove individual adventitious roots and stem-girdling roots as needed. Manage larger roots per ANSI A300 (Part 8), 83.4 and 84.4. Avoid contact between the trunk and any remaining adventitious, girdling, and circling roots.
6.	Lift the material away from the trunk and place it in a temporary staging area. 
7.	Repeat until trunk and flare are clear, out to the root collar, where buttress roots divide. Use smaller hand tools, vacuum, or compressed water or air, to complete the excavation. 
8.	Separate and dispose of any infertile soil and debris. Retain the fertile soil, fine roots, mycorrhizae, and decomposed mulch.
9.	Commence the RCX (root collar examination).
10.	Consider replanting the tree, if the flare is over 2 inches (5 cm) below grade.
11.	Remove soil and fine roots outside of the root collar to make a gradual slope.
12.	Consider installing a device to control erosion.
13.	Apply 2-4 inches (5-10 cm) of mulch over the root collar. Avoid mulch contact with the flare.
14.	Remove the fine roots, fertile soil, mycorrhizae and decomposed mulch from the staging area.
15.	Incorporate the material into the outer rootzone.
16.	Specify that future management will keep the flare visible.


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 14, 2013)

treeseer said:


> (This annex will not be considered part of the ANSI A300 Part 8 standard.)



I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I am curious as to why this annex is not included in the standard. Seems like a pretty sound BMP to me.


----------

